

Wanting what you can't have - himynamesdom

What is it about people that makes them want things they don&#x27;t have? Is it really the pursuit of, or the contentment with something that makes us happy? Insights and stories appreciated.
======
skyhvr
Often we inadvertently set out to satiate our innate curiosity and need for a
sense of purpose only then to attempt to mask it underneath a noble cause.
Conversely, there are those that genuinely are plagued with ennui and
unhappiness. In the case of the former, however, many allow themselves to be
deluded by the allure of "unhappiness" as an excuse to be self-indulgent.

------
jmatthews
I'd like to recommend the book "Flow" as it deals with this issue but I can't
do it in good conscience. If you are willing to pick out a few grains from a
lot of chaff you may be able to mine out a decent treatment of the subject. Be
prepared to do a lot of sifting though.

